# onX Backcountry app



## Chern (3 mo ago)

Any one use the onX app for touring?
downloaded it, but haven’t used it yet.
If you’ve got it, is premium worth it?
trying to get an idea if it’s worth my time and $29.99 for another app.
looks good, but want an honest opinion before I commit.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Gaia is all I use since unlike mountain bike trails, people don't really share their stashes on these apps. I haven't looked at onX, but I have to think it has limited info. Probably not worth it. Whenever I am going somewhere I am not familiar with, like out of state, I am relying on local help typically. If that is not an option, then you have to put the time in to figure out what is good. With Gaia, I have been able to find files I can download that have BC routes in a region.


----------



## Surfingsk8r (13 d ago)

I am a caltopo fan myself. I have played with onX and Gaia and a few others. Personally for me I just like the way caltopo works. The tools are easy for me to build out maps that are usable for me and I like the overall feel of the interface. 

I realize this doesn't help you with your onX decision directly, but I guess my point is that you should try as many options as you can and see what you like the best. If you are comfortable using the software it will yield a better experience for you. 

Look up some how to videos on YouTube and play with it. You will probably figure out if it's for you or not.


----------

